# PVC to EMT Adaptor, Exterior?



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,

RE: Exterior Electrical Conduit

I've got a 3/4" hot-tub PVC pipe stub coming out of the ground adjacent to a wall. I would like to make a transition to EMT, but am not sure if this is up to NEC code.

Do they make an exterior PCV to EMT adaptor? Is this even legal according to NEC?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

All you need is a threaded PVC female adapter.. nothing wrong with switching conduit material..


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a feeling you shouldn't be wiring a hot tub if you don't know what an FA is?

It sounds like it might be a good opportunity to pick up an NEC handbook, it has illustrations and explanations that will help you understand what's required.


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cow,

I do have an NEC handbook. What is FA? I'm looking in NEC now to find it.


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks B4T!


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

FA = Fire Alarms?


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

Opposite of MA(don't think I have ever called it that so it may not be right), think birds and the bees.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

onilozay said:


> FA = Fire Alarms?


No offence but do you really have your electrician ticket? I mean FA is pretty amateur stuff


----------



## onilozay (Jun 16, 2013)

Female Adaptor
Male Adaptor

Got it. Thanks all. Will close post.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

FA = Fire Alarm.

My opinion of course but it counts.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

FA = Fire Alarm.
FA = Female adapter.

How do I differentiate? I say "fire alarm" when i'm referring to a fire alarm, and "****ing asshole" when referring to a female adapter.

"Hey, apprentice, go to the van and bring back 30 feet of 3/4" PVC, a 90 degree elbow, 8 couplings and a ****ing asshole."


----------

